# Mainboard zum Ryzen 5 2600



## Linusss (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will mir einen eigenen GamingPC kaufen und habe mir jetzt mal einen zusammengestellt. (siehe Anhang, website: Toppreise.ch - Preisvergleich Schweiz / Das Schweizer Preisportal (Preisvergleich und Marktübersicht für die Schweiz, Preise online vergleichen CH)) Ich habe mitbekommen, dass der Ryzen 5 2600 nur auf den Mainboards mit passendem Update läuft. Bin ich wirklich auf ein teures X470 Mainboard angewiesen?

Was würdet ihr mir für ein Mainboard empfehlen? 
-Der 2600er sollte ohne vorher ein Update machen zu müssen darauf laufen 
-RAM sollte auf hohem Takt stabil laufen
-Sollte übertakteten Prozessor und übertaktete Grafikkarte aushalten
-Nicht allzu teuer sein (70-120 Euro)

Oder sollte ich einfach den Ryzen 5 1600 + günstigeres Mainboard kaufen damit ich die Probleme nicht habe?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## HGHarti (5. Mai 2018)

bei mindfactory machen die ein Bios update für  kleines Geld gleich mit


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (5. Mai 2018)

> Bin ich wirklich auf ein teures X470 Mainboard angewiesen?



Grundsätzlich nein. Kommt immer drauf an, was man nutzen möchte bzw. braucht an Features.



> Oder sollte ich einfach den Ryzen 5 1600 + günstigeres Mainboard kaufen damit ich die Probleme nicht habe?



Das ist Quatsch, aus meiner Sicht. Wie HGHarti bereits schrieb, bietet zb. mindfactory, gegen kleines Geld, BIOS Flash an.
Oder in deinen Bekanntenkreis nachfragen, ob jemand dir mit einer Summit Ridge CPU aushelfen kann.


----------



## Tolotos66 (5. Mai 2018)

Kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen: ASRock X370 Killer SLI AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel | Mindfactory.de und wie schon sehr richtig oben erwähnt, gleich von MF das aktuellste BIOS flashen lassen und alles ist gut 
Gruß T.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Mai 2018)

Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich nein. Kommt immer drauf an, was man nutzen möchte bzw. braucht an Features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder hier mal vorbeischauen 

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Linusss (5. Mai 2018)

Die Liste hab ich schon gesehen, es gibt keinen der aus Luzern oder Umgebung kommt. 
Das Mainboard kaufe ich über alternate.ch, ich weiss nicht ob die BIOS-Flash anbieten.
Was für ein X470-Board würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (5. Mai 2018)

Für 70-120€ ein X470?
Schau lieber eine Etage tiefer, bei B350, bzw. Nachfolger.


Edit: Für moderates OC und RAM auf 3200 stabil, reicht auch ASUS B350 F-Gaming. zumindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## Linusss (6. Mai 2018)

Läuft der Ryzen 5 2600 darauf?


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Mai 2018)

Da wirst du auf den Produktseiten fündig:

PRIME B350-PLUS  CPU Support | Motherboards | ASUS Global

ASRock > AB350 Pro4

ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING  CPU Support | Motherboards | ASUS Global

Support fur  B350 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## Mario2002 (17. Mai 2018)

Hier gibt es ein X470 Boards ab ca 130€.
Würde ich den alten Chipsätzen vorziehen.
MSI X470 Gaming Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

